# How old are you?



## atamagasuita




----------



## leictreon

22. Twenty two. *T-W-E-N-T-Y T-W-O*


----------



## nam

depends on my mood


----------



## Rainbowz

Older than planet Earth.

Just kidding. I'm 15 lol


----------



## Cataclysm

My 19th year is coming to an end.


----------



## olonny

I'm 5 months and a week away to turn 30


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa

olonny said:


> I'm 5 months and a week away to turn 30


When I started to read this I just read the first part and thought you were 5 months old. I was all like what, a baby understanding English and using a computer!


----------



## olonny

Kazuma Ikezawa said:


> When I started to read this I just read the first part and thought you were 5 months old. I was all like what, a baby understanding English and using a computer!


Oh yeah, I was a pretty much advanced speaker and reader, you see :laughing:


----------



## aerynth

Four months away from turning 31.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

:E


----------



## Sir Kanra

I'm over 9,000


----------



## Jaune

19


----------



## Eset

19.


----------



## psyche

I'll be 31 in a couple weeks.


----------



## Judson Joist

37


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

22


----------



## Aluminum Frost

22, I came here for poon. I was told there'd be poon


----------



## Krayfish

The age of a legal adult


----------



## Mibble

Old enough


----------



## metallic

Fünfzehn.


----------



## nablur

37


----------



## Crowbo

18


----------



## Witch of Oreo

25


----------



## atamagasuita

Crowbo said:


> 18


Wtf you're so young. It's not legal yet to use perc


----------



## Red Panda

είκοσι εφτά
siebenundzwanzig
twenty seven
二十七


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

28
dua puluh lapan
twenty-eight


----------



## Reila

Old-ish.


----------



## SevSevens

Red Panda said:


> είκοσι εφτά
> siebenundzwanzig
> twenty seven
> 二十七


malaka


----------



## Gossip Goat

It changes every year.


* *




21


----------



## VinnieBob

100-45=my age


----------



## Crowbo

I'll turn 19 in a week


----------



## Red Panda

SevSevens said:


> malaka


no u:smug:
h:


----------



## SevSevens

Red Panda said:


> no u:smug:
> h:


Are you mango?


----------



## Red Panda

SevSevens said:


> Are you mango?


if you mean the fruit, no
if you mean japanese, no


----------



## Robert2928

I'm old enough...to party that is. Chicka chicka yea!


----------



## 481450

Deleted


----------



## 481450

Deleted


----------



## SevSevens

Red Panda said:


> if you mean the fruit, no
> if you mean japanese, no


I mean the name of your avatar, your ID...


----------



## Red Panda

SevSevens said:


> I mean the name of your avatar, your ID...


oh like if I had the username mango before? in that case no 
beetlejuice was such a weird movie xD


----------



## Cal

I'm million, gazillion, one thousand, two, ten, 12086,€¥£¢,







Years old.


----------



## leictreon

23 and still don't know how to properly adult


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

20


----------



## poco a poco

22 ......woohooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo


----------



## Mibble

19

20 can’t come any faster


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Mibble said:


> 19
> 
> 20 can’t come any faster


Hey!!!!

Hi!!!!!!!!

I'm Jess btw, just switched my name. Don't remember if i told you i changed it to this haha.

How is it going? I didn't know you were still active lol and i saw your name under the latest post in the photos/videos category.

I'm 16, to answer the thread.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

29.. yee..


----------



## Chompy

♫ _I don't know about you, but I'm feeling_ ♫

19.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

I remember what life was like before everyone was on social media and the internet, so old, according to most of those on this site. Yes, I used to ride on the back of a dinosaur ala Fred Flintstone to get to high school, WAY back in that era before the invention of electricity, the 1990s.


----------



## Dare

18

Finally!


----------



## I am justice!

18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am 3 day 18 now,and being 18 feel boring


----------



## Crowbo

still 19


----------



## 481450

16


----------



## sofyjuly

15 and don't wanna be 16 cause would mean that I'm closer to 20 than 10


----------



## Crowbo

Almost 20


----------



## Allersky

21


----------



## Judson Joist

38



leictreon said:


> 23 and still don't know how to properly adult


Don't sweat it. Nobody does.
:tongue:
*Note:* I notice you're using a Ralsei avatar. What do you think of Deltarune so far? Btw, the name Ralsei (an anagram of Asriel which you probably already figured out) totally reminds me of Rei Ginsei from Vampire Hunter D even though Ralsei is nothing like Rei. It's just a few letters in the name. One of two things that irk me about the 1992 dub of the original Vampire Hunter D (1985) is how Rei Ginsei's name is mispronounced as "Regansi." Sure, that's a cool sounding name, but that's not how you say "Rei Ginsei." And I can't believe people like Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust better than the original Vampire Hunter D! Don't they understand? It ruins D's character arc! He was so noble and honorable in the first movie, but in Bloodlust, he goes back and forth between being a jerk and being boring.


----------



## leictreon

Judson Joist said:


> 38
> 
> 
> Don't sweat it. Nobody does.
> :tongue:
> *Note:* I notice you're using a Ralsei avatar. What do you think of Deltarune so far? Btw, the name Ralsei (an anagram of Asriel which you probably already figured out) totally reminds me of Rei Ginsei from Vampire Hunter D even though Ralsei is nothing like Rei. It's just a few letters in the name. One of two things that irk me about the 1992 dub of the original Vampire Hunter D (1985) is how Rei Ginsei's name is mispronounced as "Regansi." Sure, that's a cool sounding name, but that's not how you say "Rei Ginsei." And I can't believe people like Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust better than the original Vampire Hunter D! Don't they understand? It ruins D's character arc! He was so noble and honorable in the first movie, but in Bloodlust, he goes back and forth between being a jerk and being boring.


I like Deltarune more than Undertale already!


----------



## Miss Bingley

21, almost 22


----------



## Crowbo

neinteen


----------



## AnnabelleRowe

Will be 33 in a month.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

Crowbo said:


> December 16th for me


Saggitarius ftw


----------



## Crowbo

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> Saggitarius ftw


Hell yeah!


----------



## TranquilMindGun

46. Come to the Gen X side, we have brownies, with youth serum.


----------



## Mange

26


----------



## Crowbo

neinteen


----------



## Electra

39


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Electra said:


> 39


Welcome back, Electra! :blushed:

...

Almost 19.


----------



## Electra

Thank you Hun ;-)


----------



## Somewhereovertherainbow

21 but I feel like 60 😂


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I'm 30..


----------



## APBReloaded

36!


----------



## Rascal01

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> 172.3


After living in Ireland I knew the Wee people could do this! Thank you for fessing up in public.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

TranquilMindGun said:


> 46. Come to the Gen X side, we have brownies, with youth serum.


Yummy!
That's the best offer I've gotten yet!
(my age=327-1/2)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Rascal01 said:


> After living in Ireland I knew the Wee people could do this! Thank you for fessing up in public.


Um. I lied.
I was born in 1691.
Age: 327-1/2


----------



## Rascal01

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Um. I lied.
> I was born in 1691.
> Age: 327-1/2


I can’t say I can see it all now.

But I can say this is beginning to come together.


----------



## 74893H

I'm 24. But mentally I'm 2 and my body feels 90.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

55


----------



## Judson Joist

39. If you really wanna bake yer noodle, subtract your current age from your birth year.

1980 - 39 = *1941*


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Nearly two decades old


----------



## Hizzie

Not sure. I felt like 12 when I was plugging in electricity to the motorhome, but after 15mins I felt like 8000 years old when I realised one of the dogs would most likely chew the ... and then ...


----------

